# General Discussion > Opinions >  Koreans React to American Female Celebrities

## Angela

Interesting reactions. Coincidentally, we were discussing some of these things here on other threads.




Where body type is concerned the opinions were pretty consistent except for one interviewee. I'm not sure what to make of it. Their women certainly don't have Sophia Vergara type bodies, so is it modern media driven?

I don't think Taylor Swift is "scary" looking, but neither do I think there's anything attractive about her body. 

The whole Kylie Jenner thing is weird. She_ is_ very pretty, but she does her make-up and hair specifically to look more like her half Armenian sister. There's nothing Middle Eastern in her genetics, although there's EEF and CHG in all Europeans.

I love Anne Hathaway too, but indeed she looks better in clothes than in a bathing suit.

Anyway, just thought we needed to lighten up the atmosphere around here.

----------


## Ike

Both Kim and Kylie have that eye shape that their mother has. You can clearly see between the tear ducts near the nose, and that's what gives them that elongated and slanted look. I bet they have something from their mother's side. That aside, Kylie is simply ugly in face. She'd not pass a local community miss contest here.

For the general population I guess the distribution would be - Beyonce for some (10%) big behind lovers, Hathaway for (10%) emos and alike, and Vergara as a whole for decent majority (50%). The rest are below census line.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> I don't think Taylor Swift is "scary" looking, but neither do I think there's anything attractive about her body.


She is in that picture. She has a creepy grin and a very sharp face to Koreans who are familiar with wide faces. It's totally understandable why they thought she was scary.

----------


## Aaron1981

> Interesting reactions. Coincidentally, we were discussing some of these things here on other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where body type is concerned the opinions were pretty consistent except for one interviewee. I'm not sure what to make of it. Their women certainly don't have Sophia Vergara type bodies, so is it modern media driven?
> 
> I don't think Taylor Swift is "scary" looking, but neither do I think there's anything attractive about her body. 
> 
> ...


<Edit> Was going to say, the Middle Eastern features look more like the mother, Kris Jenner.

----------


## Angela

The evolution of Kylie Jenner...she went from looking like a typical, average, American teenager to...well...I don't know what....prettier anyway. I count lip injections, dyed hair, perhaps a nose job, and definitely breast and butt augmentation, although she had a decent body before the surgery.






The original and the transformed Kris Jenner...I don't see anything Middle Eastern about her at all, either before or after but there's certainly been a transformation.


The body really changed too; she sure wasn't any Ishtar naturally.


With enough plastic surgery, hair dye, and make-up, your looks aren't bound by your genetics any more, I guess.

----------


## Alan

> Interesting reactions. Coincidentally, we were discussing some of these things here on other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Taylor Swift is "scary" looking, but neither do I think there's anything attractive about her body.


That's what I thought. They used a bad photo imo. She looked much more Robust and masculine than in reality.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> The evolution of Kylie Jenner...she went from looking like a typical, average, American teenager to...well...I don't know what....prettier anyway. I count lip injections, dyed hair, perhaps a nose job, and definitely breast and butt augmentation, although she had a decent body before the surgery.


There's lots of celebrities who do that. I wouldn't be surprised if their agents or whatever are the ones who convince them to do it.

----------


## Alan

I found Vegara the most attractive. I kinda don't understand how people can consider Kim or her sister as so good looking. She is seriously not my type.

----------


## bicicleur

> The evolution of Kylie Jenner...she went from looking like a typical, average, American teenager to...well...I don't know what....prettier anyway. I count lip injections, dyed hair, perhaps a nose job, and definitely breast and butt augmentation, although she had a decent body before the surgery.


it's all waisted money and what else
I like most the pricture of that typical, average, American teenager
the surgery didn't make here any prettier, just more arrogant looking

----------


## Angela

> I found Vegara the most attractive. I kinda don't understand how people can consider Kim or her sister as so good looking. She is seriously not my type.


Well, individual tastes differ, yes? If I were a man, and I got a once in a lifetime pass from my wife, and assuming it were possible, of course, Taylor Swift would be nowhere, but nowhere, in the running. Neither would Kim Kardashian, by the way, mainly because she has seriously gone overboard with the nose surgery and the breast and buttocks augmentation. She was much prettier before she did all this to herself. (That's not even mentioning her promiscuity.) Sofia Vergara is another matter.




With the sister one can understand it; she's really not pretty at all. It must have been a nightmare growing up in such a looks obsessed family in the middle of a looks obsessed city like L.A.

What movie makers, television producers, and ad people try to find out is what look, or what person, scores high with people in a certain country or even by demographic. Then they either hire a person who looks like that, or they have them surgically altered until they do look like that.

What I found interesting about the response of these Korean people, even though it certainly wasn't any scientific survey, is that they are fairly predictable about their preferences. They prefer dark hair and dark eyes, as many of them specifically said, but they also prefer a fairer skin. They also seem to like wider faces. That sort of ties into the East Asian ideal in so far as I know. So, they tend to gravitate toward western actresses who fit that mold. What I also find interesting, however, is that they don't seem to prefer the East Asian female body type. They all went for the very curvy look, whether real, as in Sofia Vergara, or enhanced as in Kylie Jenner. Even Jennifer Lawrence is more curvy than their norm. The one exception liked the very trunk like, if thin, body of Anne Hathaway, whom clothes designers adore, by the way.

In a place like the U.S., where we have lots of different looks, lots of different types are admired. So, this couple is sort of considered in the stratosphere in terms of looks:


When I'm standing in supermarket check out lines, every tabloid I see is splattered with their pictures, and headlines bemoaning the fact that she's probably too old to have children and so there won't be any super-baby in terms of looks.

However, among very young girls, in particular, he has his fans too.

----------


## oriental

Note: Sofia Vergara was married very young and divorced. She has children. Once you have children there nothing to stop her from have more later even at an advanced stage. She might be old age-wise but physically young. I think she could still bear babies.

Everybody is different and has different tastes. I find Taylor Swift quite attractive though skinny. If she falls in my bed I won't push her away.

In terms of looks the 3/4 face angle is what gives a person that beauty look, not face on frontal view. The 3/4 angle accentuates the profile of the nose, cheek and brow. Of course some people have asymmetrical faces so they want that left or right side only profile photographed. See most movie posters show actors or actresses at 3/4 angles.

----------

